# 3 differnt sizes of JJMelchers Case Gins



## canpac143 (Feb 3, 2010)

Three of my fav. case gins smallest is 5 in ,next is 7 in last is 9 in
 all are imbossed JJMelchers/w z/w


----------



## bearswede (Feb 3, 2010)

Have you seen this one, George...?

  		   		 	   	     		                                            			 my new gin jj melchers wson superior anchor gin.  Well that didn't work... Try this:

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-132206/mpage-1/key-J%252EJ%252E%252CMelchers/tm.htm#132218




 Attachment (1) 			 			


 Ron


----------



## canpac143 (Feb 3, 2010)

thats one awsome case gin, havnt saw one like that 
 !


----------



## zyra (Jun 22, 2010)

First time I've seen a 5 inch case gin, wow!!.. great collection.


----------

